
The general public has no idea what “statistically significant” means - plg
http://alexanderetz.com/2015/08/03/the-general-public-has-no-idea-what-statistically-significant-means/
======
plg
tl;dr: assuming the null hypothesis is true (usually defined as no effect),
discrepancies as large or larger than this result would be so rare that we
should act as if the null hypothesis isn’t true and we won’t often be wrong

